# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ζητειται main monitor E157925

## jakektm

ζητειται main monitor E157925  4h.0k101.a00

ειναι απο acer monitor x193wb

----------

